# Will he be long coat? Color?



## 8GSDPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi!
I'm looking for a long coat male. The mom is a longer coat, not extremely but more than plush. The dad is stock coat. Both parents are darker sables. 

This pup looks black/red but I'm starting to question if maybe he's just dark black sable?? Also. Do you think he's long coat? That to me is what I'm looking for this time. I've been searching for long time. 

This pup was born 5/09/17. So he's 5 weeks.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dark sable and looks stock coat to me


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

What does the breeder think? Mine could tell by 3 weeks what pups in the litter would be long coated. How does he compare with the other pups in the litter?


----------



## 8GSDPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

The breeder "thinks" he will probably be a long coat. She's iffy though on him is my perception. She's calling him definitely bicolor, but I'm also leaning towards black sable and I definitely don't want a stock coat sable. I do like LC sable though. 

These are some other puppies I'm looking at. They are definitely sable. Around same age, she is calling these long coat. I'm beginning to question these too... lol


----------



## 8GSDPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

He looks like he has a bit longer and curly like fur compared to others.

This is mom


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

if the pup's parents are healthy, you have faith in the breeder and it's mentality suits your needs get the pup. shopping solely for coat length or color isn't very good.


----------



## 8GSDPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

I would typically agree 100% on your opinion about buying something only or solely on its color or hair type. When I'm buying a horse for my disabled riders, color and registry are the furthest thing from my mind. I want to know is this horse experienced, safe, would she/he be a good candidate for the program, etc.

However, I feel I have done my homework or research on temperaments, whether I wanted German or American/Canadian lines, Show or Work Lines, OFA certification, IPO titled parents, DM clear. At this stage, I have my heart set on the long coat. I've always had stock coat Shepherds, including my female now. This is merely a preference, not what I've set my guidelines on. Being this is a first I have shopped for long coat, except back in the fall & spring. I have a hard time telling, always.

Thank you all for advice and tips! I thought I'd give you a better idea of why Im being choosy, so I don't sound like I make my decision based off the coat only! Im glad it was brought up though, bc their are probably people who do shop this way, and of course we should all be better educated. Myself included!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

First pups looks like a bicolor stock coat.
Second pup looks like a sable, for sure, possible long coat.

Options--

Post pics of full litter...a comparison is going to give members here the most educated guess.
or
Wait until they're older and it's more obvious.

Has the breeder had a previous litter with this pairing that produced Long coats? If not... has the father ever sired a litter with long coats (to know if he carries the gene for it since we know the mother does).


----------

